

Google auto correcting my keyword? - websanova

So I have a jQuery plugin called wTip, which google is auto correcting to qTip, a popular tooltip plugin.<p>Should I consider renaming my plugin, does anyone have experience with this?
======
pbhjpbhj
Searching for "wtip plugin" I get:

"Showing results for wTp plugin"

So you're out of luck if you're expecting type-in traffic.

jQtip, wowTip, jQryTip?

